
How to Permanently Delete Data from Your Hard Drive - ajbatac
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/how_to_permanently_delete_data.php
======
brl
Recovering overwritten data from a modern hard drive is impossible. Even Peter
Gutmann himself admits that in the paper that everybody cites but nobody
reads.

Fill your disk with zeros (just once) and you're good to go.

